# 10ο Διεθνές Συνέδριο Ελληνικής Γλωσσολογίας (Κομοτηνή, 1-4 Σεπτεμβρίου 2011)



## nickel (May 25, 2011)

10ο Διεθνές Συνέδριο Ελληνικής Γλωσσολογίας (Κομοτηνή, 1-4 Σεπτεμβρίου 2011)

http://www.icgl.gr/el.html

Το πλούσιο πρόγραμμα των προφορικών ανακοινώσεων θα το βρείτε εδώ:
http://www.icgl.gr/files/!docs/final_prog.pdf


----------

